# Battlemat markers - what brand to use?



## Mythous (Dec 10, 2011)

I just purchased a battlemat (Chessex) and was curious as to what brand of markers you use so that is dosen't stain the mat and dosen't bubble up and not stick? Mainly I ask because I'd like to use this tomorrow and don't have time to order markers from Chessex, so I figured I'd ask. I have a Staples and Office Depot office supply store in my area so if you know of a good brand that you use that is safe and shows up on the mat, let me know please 

Thanks very much


----------



## billd91 (Dec 10, 2011)

Vis a vis always worked pretty well for me.


----------



## Tarek (Dec 10, 2011)

Wet-erase non-permanent markers.

Dry-erase will be permanent on a vinyl mat.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Dec 10, 2011)

Dry erase crayons from crayola...find em in walmart.

They don't streak and wipe off with a rag. Love em!

Sent from my SPHM900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilladian (Dec 11, 2011)

Vis-a-vis. Don't leave the blue or red or green on the matt for more than a couple hours. Definitely not for a week or more...

Black will slowly rub off even if left on. Other colors seem to stain when left on.


----------



## IronWolf (Dec 11, 2011)

Gilladian said:


> Vis-a-vis. Don't leave the blue or red or green on the matt for more than a couple hours. Definitely not for a week or more...




This.

Also, sometime around here some EN World regular will post an annual cleaning how to for your Chessex battlemats to get them ready again for the year ahead. Just can't remember who does that...


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 11, 2011)

Children's washable markers work fine.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/166948-cleaning-battlemats.html


----------



## Mythous (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone, I will be heading up to the store today to see what I can find based on your reccomendations 

[MENTION=1164]frankthedm[/MENTION], thank you for the link to cleaning battlemats, I've bookmarked it for future reference!


----------

